# Mẹo giữ phòng ngủ thơm tho, không ẩm mốc



## Ngo Viet An Khang (20/3/19)

Phòng ngủ phải luôn được giữ ở trạng thái sạch sẽ, thơm tho để đảm bảo sức khỏe và mang lại sự thoải mái cho giấc ngủ của bạn. Nếu không thường xuyên dọn dẹp phòng ngủ sẽ có mùi hôi khó chịu, ẩm mốc làm nảy sinh các loại vi khuẩn gây bệnh cũng như sẽ khiến cho tinh thần bạn khó chịu mỗi khi tan làm về. Bài viết sau đây sẽ chia sẻ cho bạn một số mẹo giữ phòng ngủ thơm tho, không ẩm mốc mang lại tinh thần sảng khoái và sự thoải mái khi bạn nghỉ ngơi.




Mẹo Giữ Phòng Ngủ Thơm Tho, Không Ẩm Mốc​
*1. Tận dụng thiên nhiên*
Việc đầu tiên phải làm để phòng ngủ được thơm tho đó chính là khử đi mùi hôi và làm cho phòng khô thoáng. Tận dụng thiên nhiên, mở cửa sổ vào ban ngày để không khí bên trong phòng được bay ra ngoài và luồng khí mát mẻ bên ngoài sẽ lan tỏa vào phòng, giúp phòng thoáng mát, bay đi mùi hôi, hơi ẩm, hầm bên trong. Luồng ánh sáng tự nhiên sẽ sưởi ấm căn phòng và tiêu diệt các vi sinh vật gây hại cho sức khỏe.

Lưu ý, khi ra ngoài, bạn nên đóng cửa kín phòng để tránh các dòng khí ẩm thấp thổi vào phòng sẽ khiến chỗ ngủ của bạn thêm ẩm mốc. Tốt nhất nên mở cửa vào ban ngày khi thấy không khí thoáng mát.




Mẹo Giữ Phòng Ngủ Thơm Tho, Không Ẩm Mốc
​*2. Bật điều hòa chế độ khô*
Để tối ưu việc hong khô phòng ngủ, bạn nên sử dụng điều hòa ở chế độ khô, điều hòa sẽ hút hết hơi nước trong phòng, thông khí tối đa, thay vì dùng quạt nhé. Nhất là đối với phòng có trẻ nhỏ thì càng nên sử dụng để đảm bảo sức khỏe cho gia đình bạn.




Mẹo Giữ Phòng Ngủ Thơm Tho, Không Ẩm Mốc
​*3. Vệ sinh nệm, thay ga trải giường*
Lựa chọn chiếc nệm chất lượng thoáng mát phù hợp dùng cho cả mùa hè nóng bức mà không bị ẩm và giữ lại mùi khó chịu sẽ khiến phòng bạn bị ám mùi. Do đó để đảm bảo, bạn hãy vệ sinh nệm định kỳ thường xuyên. Trong các loại nệm thì nệm lò xo thích hợp dùng cho mùa hè nhất, kế đến là nệm từ sợi tự nhiên ép, cao su thiên nhiên.

Bên cạnh đó, cần phải thường xuyên giặt, thay ga trải giường để loại bỏ vi khuẩn, bụi bẩn lâu ngày sẽ khiến cho không khí dễ dàng lưu thông và giúp bạn dễ chịu hơn khi nghỉ ngơi trong phòng.




Mẹo Giữ Phòng Ngủ Thơm Tho, Không Ẩm Mốc
​*4. Sử dụng sáp thơm, thảo mộc, tinh dầu*
Cách làm cho phòng ngủ thơm tho mà mọi người hay dùng nhất đó là sử dụng sáp thơm. Nhưng hãy lựa chọn những loại sáp thơm có mùi hương tự nhiên đặt trong góc phòng để mùi thơm lan tỏa khắp căn phòng, cách này sẽ giúp bạn cảm thấy dễ chịu, thoải mái hơn. Những loại hương như hoa nhài, hoa oải hương, vani sẽ mang lại giấc ngủ ngon cho bạn.

Gần đây, xu hướng nhiều bạn thích dùng túi thảo mộc để tạo hương thơm cho căn phòng như bạc hà, lá hương thảo.

Bạn cũng có thể sử dụng tinh dầu thơm để khử mùi hôi, nên dùng các mùi nhẹ như lavender, chanh sẽ dễ chịu hơn.




Mẹo Giữ Phòng Ngủ Thơm Tho, Không Ẩm Mốc
​*5. Khử mùi bằng giấm*
Giấm ăn là một trong những loại gia vị trong nhà bếp được ứng dụng nhiều trong khử mùi và làm sạch vết bẩn do tính diệt khuẩn của nó. Giấm có thể hấp thụ mùi hôi và đem lại bầu không khí trong sạch phòng ngủ. Đặt một bát giấm ăn tại nơi có mùi khó chịu hoặc pha loãng với nước và dùng bình xịt để xịt vào chỗ ám mùi hôi.
​*6. Trang trí hoa tươi hoặc hoa khô*
Ngoài việc tạo thẩm mỹ cho căn phòng thì một bó hoa tươi sẽ giúp phòng bạn trở nên quyến rũ hơn với sắc và hương hoa. Kết hợp với một chiếc bình xinh xắn, đặt trên bàn cạnh giường hoặc tủ sách sẽ mang lại cảm giác thư thái cho bạn.




_Mẹo Giữ Phòng Ngủ Thơm Tho, Không Ẩm Mốc_
​*7. Dọn dẹp phòng thường xuyên*
Tuy nhiên, để phòng bạn luôn giữ được hương thơm lâu thì phải thường xuyên lau dọn, sắp xếp đồ đạc ngăn nắp, gọn gàng để các vi khuẩn, bụi bẩn không thể xuất hiện và tránh bị ẩm mốc, ám mùi trong phòng.

Thegioinem.com​


----------



## Tu Anh (20/3/19)

Bí quyết này rất bổ ích, cám ơn bạn


----------



## Ngo Viet An Khang (21/3/19)

Tu Anh nói:


> Bí quyết này rất bổ ích, cám ơn bạn


bạn vào thegioinem.com để đọc những bài viết hay khác ạ


----------

